# newborn dapple dachshund :)



## julianna (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Here is a pic of the pup I will be adopting, 2 days old! I thought it would be neat if everyone could give their opinions on how you think his coat will turn out( long hair, smooth hair, tan points, solid)


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cute! What type of coat do the stud and bitch have?


----------



## julianna (Mar 16, 2013)

The stud is a chocolate long hair with cream points. The mom is a dappled piebald with ticking. Here are some pictures...







the father 

the mother


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Did she only have one puppy? I'm not sure you can tell looks short to me but I am not a breeder and know nothing, nothing. But the color looks Merle to me.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I also know nothing. I think he looks like a longhair. But he does looks merle to me, too. 
Is merle and dapple the same thing? I just looked it up on google images and they look relatively the same


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dapple is another word for merle- commonly used with doxies. Looks like he will be merle.


----------



## julianna (Mar 16, 2013)

She did only have the one puppy. An ultrasound had shown three, then an X-ray showed a possibility of 2 but then they took another X-ray after the pup was born and there was nothing in there. 

Merle and dapple are the same  I think dapple is just the most common way to say it for dachshunds.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

are you saying the 2 died? by the way he is cute

I don't know nothing either i'm just guessing maybe medium hair if not short like his mom or short every where except the tail or maybe the ears

i would love updates on him thanks


----------



## julianna (Mar 16, 2013)

No there was only just one....they thought maybe 3 then possibly 2 and then they realized it was only ever one puppy. 

I will continue to post pictures up of his growth


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

julianna said:


> She did only have the one puppy. An ultrasound had shown three, then an X-ray showed a possibility of 2 but then they took another X-ray after the pup was born and there was nothing in there.
> 
> Merle and dapple are the same  I think dapple is just the most common way to say it for dachshunds.


And you know I did know that just slipped my mind. I wonder do dogs absorb one or anything a sheep will, they just call it absorbing one, I guess it just goes away, dies and goes away.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

sounds like she absorb it


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like a long hair to me!


----------

